# D Uk 75 Anniversary



## grahams mum (Apr 3, 2009)

yesterday at my son school they did denim for diabetes and the event was not my suggestion was the head teacher idea very simpatetc to graham  diabetes and the shool having another girl with diabetes ater  xmas and she thought that is a very important issue for the school    any other parents and school found raising out there???


----------



## vince13 (Apr 4, 2009)

It's nice to hear a comment from a parent with a school which has an enlightened view regarding Diabetes.  What a great lead from the Headteacher to others in the school !  Good luck to you and Graham.


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 4, 2009)

This makes such a good counter balance to the story in The Times about (a) the increase in children with diabetes (Type 1) - apparently Britain has one of the highest rates in the world and (2) poor support at school


----------

